

Ask HN: What trustworthy sources of general news do you use? - JacobEdelman

What trustworthy sources of general news do you use?
======
cubitesystems
I use Reddit's Worldnews subreddit /r/worldnews for a nice crowdsourced news
source. It will often contain breaking news at incredible paces.

The news agency Al Jazeera in English is an amazing news source. They stream
24/7 and it's free to watch. Very daring journalists whom approach the
happenings moreso than most other agencies. Very rarely biased.

Google News, while old, is still quite good.

------
philoserf
I like [http://nytimes.com/](http://nytimes.com/) despite the paywall.

I also use [http://news.google.com/](http://news.google.com/) to lead me to
news general interest.

------
Someone1234
Al Jazeera English and BBC International.

I don't really trust any of the US news channels. Frankly US news to an
outsider sounds like raw propaganda most of the time (and that is aimed at the
so called "non-bias" news channels in the US, not just Fox News and MSNBC).
And the rare times they aren't spreading propaganda, they're seeding fear into
the population.

The only decent source of news coming from the US is a handful of newspapers
and comedians (e.g. Daily Show, Last Week Tonight, etc).

------
JSeymourATL
Fark News an amazing crowd sourced aggregator, wide variety of subjects,
global sources > [http://www.fark.com/](http://www.fark.com/)

------
logn
[http://zerohedge.com](http://zerohedge.com) and
[http://www.reddit.com/r/worldpolitics/](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldpolitics/)

Those two can tend toward overly cynical and conspiratorial but I find it
easier to moderate that in my mind than read the totally sanitized stuff in
major papers.

------
suprjami
The Guardian. You can sign up for emails which arrive every weekday morning,
summarising relevant headlines. If you like a story you can click it to learn
more. This mail arrives just in time for my morning commute so I can read it
on the train, or at my desk before I start work.

------
jordsmi
Really you need to read a bit of everything. Each news source will have its
bias in certain topics, so you can't really stick to one.

------
jpetersonmn
John Stewart is probably the least biased, most accurate 'news' I run across.

------
owenversteeg
Reuters is super-unbiased. It does have one bias though, an anti-climate-
change bias, which doesn't matter to me as I read more than enough science
news to counter that.

